# Tea Party "terrorists"?



## Patrick2 (Jul 30, 2011)

Look what this leftwing thug said:

Opinion: The tea party's terrorist tactics - William Yeomans - POLITICO.com

Notice how the leftwing turns their "civility" mantra off and on like a light switch?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 30, 2011)

Their credibility sinks lower as they ratchet up the shock cliches.  The "hostage taker" cliche came straight from the top--Obama.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 30, 2011)

Thats the name calling i started the other thread about


----------



## Toro (Jul 30, 2011)

That's pretty silly.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 30, 2011)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Their credibility sinks lower as they ratchet up the shock cliches.  The "hostage taker" cliche came straight from the top--Obama.



That must be the new tone of "civility" the libtards were demanding after that congresswoman got shot.


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah...I said that as well, but I will admit (and did) that it was hyperbolic.  I walked it back to the tea partiers being hostage takers instead.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 30, 2011)

*WHAT HAS OBAMA DONE SO FAR?*



Things Obama has done... | Facebook

President Obama's 244 accomplishments | Occasional Planet


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 30, 2011)

Margaret Carlson claimed that the Tea Party strapped explosives to the Capital. 

Charles Krauthammer Scolds Margaret Carlson for Saying Tea Party &#039;Strapped Explosives to the Capitol&#039; | NewsBusters.org


----------



## bodecea (Jul 30, 2011)

No.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/31/o...-a-tea-party.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

Dowd called them "political suicide bombers" and said: "The maniacal Tea Party freshmen are trying to burn down the House they were elected to serve in. It turns out they wanted to come inside to get a blueprint of the historic building to sabotage it." but that's just par for Dowd.


----------



## Zona (Jul 30, 2011)

bripat9643 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Their credibility sinks lower as they ratchet up the shock cliches.  The "hostage taker" cliche came straight from the top--Obama.
> ...



We also called for it after that right wing nut in oslo killed all those people...(especially the kids of the liberals).  Children to get your extremists anti multiculturalism points across?  rEally...?


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 30, 2011)

Bernie pegs some of the above and a few more including Obama's ex-car czar and looney lib Tom Friedman in the article below...

Liberal Hate Speech - BernardGoldberg.com


> Lets start with one of the elitist elites, Tom Friedman, star columnist at the New York Times, who compared the Tea Party to Middle East terrorists. If sane Republicans do not stand up to this Hezbollah faction in their midst, he wrote, the Tea Party will take the G.O.P. on a suicide mission.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jul 30, 2011)

Ragnar said:


> Bernie pegs some of the above and a few more including Obama's ex-car czar and looney lib Tom Friedman in the article below...
> 
> Liberal Hate Speech - BernardGoldberg.com
> 
> ...


Liberals are good at spewing hate when it comes to everyone but the scumbags in their own party like, clinton, edwards, gore, and obamaturd.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 30, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie pegs some of the above and a few more including Obama's ex-car czar and looney lib Tom Friedman in the article below...
> ...



I am a Liberal and I do not call the Tea Party terrorists.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 30, 2011)

bodecea said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Ragnar said:
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

Threatening the American people with economic disaster to get your way is unAmerican.

The civility call was about NOT threatening to kill people.

Lets remember who was threatening "second Amendment solutions" and putting people in crosshairs who then were actually SHOT IN THE HEAD!

Do any of you remember how often the right called people apposed to the Iraq war terrorists?


"if you are not with us you are against us"

 People who threaten the American people with punishment because the majority doesnt agree with their historically failed ideas should be called what?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 31, 2011)

Ragnar said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/31/o...-a-tea-party.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
> 
> Dowd called them "political suicide bombers" and said: "The maniacal Tea Party freshmen are trying to burn down the House they were elected to serve in. It turns out they wanted to come inside to get a blueprint of the historic building to sabotage it." but that's just par for Dowd.



Gee, I sure hope Sarah Palin doesn't try to TARGET them. 

That would be inflammatory language.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 31, 2011)

Seawytch said:


> Yeah...I said that as well, but I will admit (and did) that it was hyperbolic.  I walked it back to the tea partiers being hostage takers instead.



That's still pretty fucking retarded...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 31, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Threatening the American people with economic disaster to get your way is unAmerican.
> 
> The civility call was about NOT threatening to kill people.
> 
> ...



How about threatening to cutoff people's SS checks and payments to our military because you're not given a blank check to plunge us another $2,000,000,000,000 in debt?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

The people who attacked the twin towers wanted to harm  us economically.

The people who have been claiming that the debt limit means nothing WHILE they swung it arround like an AXE to threaten other peoples reps to vote against their peoples wishes were hoping for economic harm on us.


The majority of Americans did not want the debt limit vote turned into a poltical football with DIRE consequences for the entire world.

What the majority of Americans want means nothing to the tea party people.

They dont even like Democracy.

Hell they evern try to pretend the definoition of the word is something other than it is.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you think the majority should be able to direct our government?


----------



## rdean (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds about right to me.  Consider Joe Walsh.  If he won't take care of his own family, what does he care about America?  Kind of a TM but his shit is a different kind of fertilizer.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

They are using horrible tactics to force the majority of Americans to live by what THEY want reguardless of the fact thats this government was designed to get all people represented.


They are trying to subvert our government that the founders designed


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 31, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...I said that as well, but I will admit (and did) that it was hyperbolic.  I walked it back to the tea partiers being hostage takers instead.
> ...



What else would you call it? For the first time in almost 100 years, the Full Faith and Credit of the United States is being jeopardized by a small handful of people who signed a pledge to a man who wasn't elected in ANY state in the Union. 

They are saying "If you don't do this, we will destroy the US economy". That's not a hostage situation? Is Blackmail more to your liking?



> How about threatening to cutoff people's SS checks and payments to our military because you're not given a blank check to plunge us another $2,000,000,000,000 in debt?



Saying there is a threat is not the same thing as threatening.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

they are using terror to get their way.

Are Americans terrified of a new economic disaster caused by default?


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 31, 2011)

So far as i know the teaparty hasnt sold weapons to the drug cartels. 

So please get off your stoned horse named HippoCritter


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

They have made the gun sales to the drug cartels possible with their gun laws.


The right has also created this tactic of holding the economy of this country hostage to their minority demands.

The tea party does not believe in the reason this country was designed as it was.

They want the minority to lead the country.

That is not what the founders had in mind was it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Look what this leftwing thug said:
> 
> Opinion: The tea party's terrorist tactics - William Yeomans - POLITICO.com
> 
> Notice how the leftwing turns their "civility" mantra off and on like a light switch?



Why are you trying to attribute what one guy said to everyone in America who's on the left?

Are you mentally handicapped?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

To threaten in a way that creates a terror in people is to be a terrorist.


Many American people are in terror of the results of a default.


I dont know how you get arround that this threat to the American people is not using terror to get your way.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

Quoting Mr. Yeomans:

*"...it has become clear that many in the tea party are willing to inflict massive harm on the American people to obtain their political objective of a severely shrunken federal government."*

1.  Is that statement true or false?

2.  If that statement is true, does what is described accurately fit a general definition of terrorism,

or not?


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 31, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> They have made the gun sales to the drug cartels possible with their gun laws.
> 
> 
> The right has also created this tactic of holding the economy of this country hostage to their minority demands.
> ...



LOL  It was against the law.  MAKING EVERY SINGLE PERSON WHO VOTED FOR THE STIMULUS A CRIMINAL GUILTY OF CONSPIRACY TO VIOLATE FEDERAL FIREARM LAWS.


----------



## rdean (Jul 31, 2011)

BoycottTheday said:


> So far as i know the teaparty hasnt sold weapons to the drug cartels.
> 
> So please get off your stoned horse named HippoCritter



No reason to bring up Reagan.  Oh wait, that wasn't a "drug cartel".  Or was it?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 31, 2011)

rdean said:


> Sounds about right to me.  Consider Joe Walsh.  If he won't take care of his own family, what does he care about America?  Kind of a TM but his shit is a different kind of fertilizer.



Seriously, we could go tit for tat over our weiner flappin, toe tappin, deadbeat carnival of a congress, senate all day long.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 31, 2011)

Toro said:


> That's pretty silly.



What is so silly about it Toro? If you actually harm and even KILL Americans, WHAT would you call it Toro?

The &#8220;Cut, Cap, and Balance Act&#8221; Teapbulicans passed in the House stands out as one of the most ideologically extreme pieces of major budget legislation to come before Congress in years, if not decades.  It would go a substantial way toward enshrining Grover Norquist&#8217;s version of America into law.

The House Speaker John Boehner&#8217;s new budget proposal would essentially require, as the price of raising the debt ceiling again early next year, a choice between deep cuts in the years immediately ahead in Social Security and Medicare benefits for current retirees, repeal of health reform&#8217;s coverage expansions, or wholesale evisceration of basic assistance programs for vulnerable Americans.

The plan is, thus, tantamount to a form of &#8220;class warfare.&#8221; If enacted, it could well produce the greatest increase in poverty and hardship produced by any law in modern U.S. history.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 31, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> They have made the gun sales to the drug cartels possible with their gun laws.
> 
> 
> .



Ok, they have held half of one third the govt for 6 months(according to your side)

... Then you claim they have done things they cant do.

 Your posts make me want to join their team

And dontate money to them,

 turns out you will be on the teaparties christmas card list because of all the rants you have been posting.

Enjoy


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

Is there no such thing as economic terrorism?  Must an act involve actually killing people directly to qualify for being described as terrorism?  

We're always reminded of the economic damage done by 9/11.  Had there been no actual killing, had it been an attack of different means, a cyber attack maybe, just for example,

would it still not be 'terrorism'?  Would you not be calling it terrorism?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

As he points out, Michele Bachmann won't vote to raise the debt ceiling, period.  If she were president today, it would be all but inevitable the debt ceiling would NOT be raised, and in a week or so, 

the U.S. would have to stop paying about 40% of its obligations.

The tea party wants Bachmann, or a Bachmann, president.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 31, 2011)

What can you say about lefties? Short on memory and long on hatred? Bill Ayers set off bombs at corporate buildings (way ahead of his time?) and Military recruiting centers and even the Pentagon (way ahead of his time?). His "weatherscum" evolved into kidnapping and robbery and murder. We had plenty to fear from left wing terrorism in the 70's. The Tea Party? Are you kidding? You have bald headed veterans and grey haired women waving Flags instead of burning them.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 31, 2011)

rdean said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > So far as i know the teaparty hasnt sold weapons to the drug cartels.
> ...



Did they come and murder agents on our soil?

Did they do so with the explicit purpose to undermine the second?


----------



## BoycottTheday (Jul 31, 2011)

rdean said:


> BoycottTheday said:
> 
> 
> > So far as i know the teaparty hasnt sold weapons to the drug cartels.
> ...



Great logic, just because someone does something wrong its ok for you to.

People have died and you dont seem to care.

Dogma trumps human life to you people



When asked who OBama and the democrats remind me the most of today,

 i dont say Stalin or Marx.






i dont hope y'all fail.

I pray to God you fail.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

name calling is all the right has.


They cant gain votes by physically threatening people anymore so now they just try to threaten them economically.


They are the minority and no minority should be able to hold the American people hostage.


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, the only reason to bring up Reagan in a discussion about the debt ceiling is to point out that it was raised 18 times under him. That's right...18 times for an increase of almost 200%







Presidential Trivia...Who said?

_Congress consistently brings the government to the edge of default before facing its responsibility. This brinkmanship threatens the holders of government bonds and those who rely on Social Security and veterans benefits. Interest rates would skyrocket, instability would occur in financial markets, and the federal deficit would soar. The United States has a special responsibility to itself and the world to meet its obligations._​


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

whitehall said:


> What can you say about lefties? Short on memory and long on hatred? Bill Ayers set off bombs at corporate buildings (way ahead of his time?) and Military recruiting centers and even the Pentagon (way ahead of his time?). His "weatherscum" evolved into kidnapping and robbery and murder. We had plenty to fear from left wing terrorism in the 70's. The Tea Party? Are you kidding? You have bald headed veterans and grey haired women waving Flags instead of burning them.



So terrorism has to involve bombs or guns or people getting killed?

Nothing else, according to you, can be accurately, justifiably labeled 'terrorism'?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 31, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty silly.
> ...



what? you afraid yo sugar tit gonna dry up?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

I bet willow is sucking the very tit she is talking about


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 31, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



WTF is wrong with you willow? You imply by your racially infested ' yo sugar tit' that cuts to Social Security and Medicare only target lazy black people. The drastic cuts to Social Security and Medicare the Teapbulicans passed in the House would be devastating to elderly Americans living on fixed incomes. What can an 80 year old person do willow? Start a new career or get a job?

They shouldn't be called 'entitlement' programs. They are EARNED programs. American workers that retire had money taken from every paycheck their entire working life. They EARNED it willow. Stealing from grandma is now the Teapbulicans mantra.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 31, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> I bet willow is sucking the very tit she is talking about



you need some of my used toilet paper to wipe you ass.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 31, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Did you watch the proceedings and the debate? The Republican Senators repeatedly asked the dimocrat senators to point to one single solitary paragraph in the Republican bills that said they were going to end social security and medicare. dimocrats could not produce ONE. You know what the Republicans pointed out though??? that the dimocrats had already stolen 960/500 BIllion dollars from medicare for obiedoodle care.. yep.. those old dimocrat adam's apples were a kabobbin along


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

The republicans lie about it because they wil lose voters.


They also campaign on being compassionate , creating jobs and the like but never deliver


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I bet willow is sucking the very tit she is talking about
> ...



You are sucking at that vey tit.

You are just to brainwashed to realise it


----------



## kaz (Jul 31, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The republicans lie about it because they wil lose voters.
> 
> 
> They also campaign on being compassionate , creating jobs and the like but never deliver



As I keep saying they're just like Democrats


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Look what this leftwing thug said:
> 
> Opinion: The tea party's terrorist tactics - William Yeomans - POLITICO.com
> 
> Notice how the leftwing turns their "civility" mantra off and on like a light switch?



good article thx.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe hatred clouds the reasoning capability and perspective of the liberal mind. Tim McVeigh was a domestic terrorist. He was captured and executed. Bill Ayers and his weatherscum were domestic terrorists bombing businesses and recruiting centers and the Pentagon. Bill Ayers is a star in left wing politics and a (former?) mentor of president Obama. "Move On" is probably the left wing equivlant of the Tea Party but it can't be classified as a terrorist organization. The left wing hysteria over the Tea Party gives some insight into the hatred and violence the radical left was (and is?) capable of.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 31, 2011)

so inconclusion the insanity that is the left continues to call the Tea Party


terrorists

nazi's


racists



extremists







and they outta the odder side of they mouth they want us to "work with them"









yeah,, how's that working out for ya doyathink?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Quoting Mr. Yeomans:
> 
> *"...it has become clear that many in the tea party are willing to inflict massive harm on the American people to obtain their political objective of a severely shrunken federal government."*
> 
> ...



So no one disputes the substance of what he said?

Y'all just needed another good cry, and this is today's excuse?

lolol


----------



## kaz (Jul 31, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Quoting Mr. Yeomans:
> ...



Inflicting less government on the American people will cause them irreparable harm.  It's too stupid to refute.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> They shouldn't be called 'entitlement' programs. They are EARNED programs. American workers that retire had money taken from every paycheck their entire working life. They EARNED it willow. Stealing from grandma is now the Teapbulicans mantra.



No, they didn't EARN it - most withdraw a few bucks for every one they put in.


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 31, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > They shouldn't be called 'entitlement' programs. They are EARNED programs. American workers that retire had money taken from every paycheck their entire working life. They EARNED it willow. Stealing from grandma is now the Teapbulicans mantra.
> ...



It's called an entitlement because we are *entitled* to it for paying into it for decades. 

Don't know exactly how the word entitlement got such a bad rap by conservatives. Social Security is an Insurance program.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Seawytch said:


> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



"Entitlements" are ruining this country financially.  Even FDR didn't intend SS to be a retirement plan, and at that time there were 20 workers for every recipient, and people lived to 60.  Now they live to 80 or longer, and soon the payer to recipient level will be only 2 to 1.  THE ARITHMETIC DOESN'T WORK.


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 31, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick2 said:
> ...



No, entitlements are not what is ruining this country. Stop being ridiculously hyperbolic. We aren't "ruined" by any stretch of the imagination. SS can be fixed quite easily by simply removing the income cap.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 31, 2011)

The hyperbole not withstanding, the article does make some accurate points:



> the tea party- manufactured debt crisis.



Which is true, the debt ceiling crisis,' is a TPM political contrivance. 

Also: 


> Out of this vow grew the phony linkage between raising the debt ceiling and addressing the deficit. Raising the debt ceiling, of course, has nothing to do with addressing the deficit. It simply allows the federal government to pay debts that have already been incurred, based on expenditures that Congress has already authorized.



Congress needed only raise the debt ceiling and move on to substantive negotiations to address the deficit. This idiocy was completely avoidable, as the perception of the TPM as terrorists. Indeed, the TPM is alone responsible for the negative opinion Americans have of the movement.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Seawytch said:


> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Oh yaaaaaaaaaaaaa - $14 trillion debt and the country isn't being ruined.  Now if it were $100 trillion, or $1 Quadrillion, THAT would REALLY be ruining it, right?  Right.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

who crashed the world economy in 2008?


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 31, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick2 said:
> ...



What part of that debt is "entitlements"?


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 31, 2011)

And the contributing factors to each were?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 31, 2011)

Seawytch said:


> And the contributing factors to each were?



The trajectories on your graph are pure meaningless bullshit.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick2 said:
> ...



Our debt comes from fighting wars without paying for them.


----------



## Seawytch (Jul 31, 2011)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > And the contributing factors to each were?
> ...



On your say so? Your facts to the contrary would be where exactly?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

kaz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



That's not what it means.  The tea party would see the country default if they can't get their way.

That is the harm being talked about.  Try again.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> They have made the gun sales to the drug cartels possible with their gun laws.
> 
> 
> The right has also created this tactic of holding the economy of this country hostage to their minority demands.
> ...



Do you ever consult anywhere but Huff Po for your information? You are not only insane, you're ignorant as well.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 31, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The hyperbole not withstanding, the article does make some accurate points:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laughable on its face.

But the establishment has gotten used to living on borrowed money which you apparently support.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty silly.
> ...



Just what the fuck is wrong with making the freeloaders share some of the pain?
The people paying the bills have seen their savings disappear, the price of their homes fall in the toilet and their income diminish due to stupid liberal policy. Isn't it time THEY got some relief?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> name calling is all the right has.
> 
> 
> They cant gain votes by physically threatening people anymore so now they just try to threaten them economically.
> ...



The minority??? Where have you been since November of 2010? The US House of Representatives has, what 64 new Republican members for a substantial majority. The Senate with only 1/3 of it's members up for reelection came close to changing hands. and your President has a -19 in the Rasmussen Daily Presidential Tracking Poll.
The Democrats may still hold the Senate and the Executive branch, but they do not have the backing of the Electorate.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 31, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> who crashed the world economy in 2008?



Carter's Community Reinvestment Act. Without that, there would have been no sub-prime mortgages, no derivitives and no real estate crash. Simple, huh?


----------



## oreo (Jul 31, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> Look what this leftwing thug said:
> 
> Opinion: The tea party's terrorist tactics - William Yeomans - POLITICO.com
> 
> Notice how the leftwing turns their "civility" mantra off and on like a light switch?




Well--get used to it.  Ever since it started--we tea party members have been called everything in the book--including being racist.  According to republican senator John McCain--who can't stand us either--*we tea party Americans are now "hobbits that have risen up from middle earth to defeat Mordor*

Personally I couldn't be more proud to be referred to as a Hobbit.  Everyone knows that in the epic--Lord of the Rings--the ONLY people who could be trusted with the ring--aka the national treasury--are hobbitts.---


----------



## oreo (Jul 31, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> who crashed the world economy in 2008?




Jimmy Carter started Fannie Mae/Freddie Mac.  You've been on this board long enough to know that.

Basically it expanded--like the Federal Government ALWAYS expands programs--to where they thought it would be a great idea to co-sign our names to 50% of the mortgages in this country.  This while the CLINTON administration was pressuring banks to lower their lending practices.  No down payment--no collateral and a less than a desirable credit rating and sub-prime loaning--could buy you a 400K custom home.  Why?  Because they had 310 million American co-signers.  It was Robert Rubin and Allen Greenspan that fully supported and defended Wall Street's derivitives market.  This where Wall Street bankers bought up these mortgage backed securities as fast as they could and then started trading them in the "mother of all casino's"--hedge funds aka the derivitives markets.


*Basically the Federal Government built a house of cards that collapsed leaving the American taxpayer holding the bag.*    That's what happened to our economy--and it started long-long ago.



> Fannie Mae, the nation's biggest underwriter of home mortgages, has been under increasing pressure from the *Clinton Administration* to expand mortgage loans among low and moderate income people and felt pressure from stock holders to maintain its phenomenal growth in profits.



Fannie Mae Eases Credit To Aid Mortgage Lending - NYTimes.com


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

How many sub prime loans were written beyond the requirements of that program?


It was not that program that wrote and benifited finacilly from the vast majority of sub primes.


Lying about what caused the problem is not going to get you anywhere .


----------



## oreo (Jul 31, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How many sub prime loans were written beyond the requirements of that program?
> 
> 
> It was not that program that wrote and benifited finacilly from the vast majority of sub primes.
> ...




Who fully supported and defended sub-prime mortgages?  Robert Rubin--Clinton's treasury secretary--and Allan Greenspan.

BTW--they are both on video for apologizing for their misguided beliefs in all of this.

_And just WHO are you accusing of "lying?"_   I posted a link to the New York Times article--READ IT!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

How many sub prime where written by entities with NO connection to the program?


Most of them you silly person


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jul 31, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> *Tea Party "terrorists"?*


....*Strike, AGAIN**!!!*​


> "*The clinic doesn't provide abortions*, but there had been protesters there earlier that day anyway."


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

Federal Reserve Board data show that: 
&#8226; More than 84 percent of the subprime mortgages in 2006 were issued by private lending institutions.



&#8226; Private firms made nearly 83 percent of the subprime loans to low- and moderate-income borrowers that year.



&#8226; Only one of the top 25 subprime lenders in 2006 was directly subject to the housing law that's being lambasted by conservative critics.


Read more: Private sector loans, not Fannie or Freddie, triggered crisis | McClatchy


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

oreo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > who crashed the world economy in 2008?
> ...




Fannie and Freddie are private companies.  All of the bad outcomes related to Fannie and Freddie were the result of INSUFFICIENT GOVERNMENT REGULATION of the private sector.

You know, the kind of deregulation that conservatives live for.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 31, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How many sub prime where written by entities with NO connection to the program?
> 
> 
> Most of them you silly person



Many, Understanding the threat of lawsuits.


----------



## Londoner (Jul 31, 2011)

The Tea Party is a corporate invention designed to create a populist revolution around policies that benefit the concentrated wealth that has collected over America's political and media machinery. Any time Washington acts to limit the unchecked power of corporations, it's called socialism. (Remember: socialism is now defined as anything Washington does that isn't a tax break or deregulation. This essentially gives large special interests complete control over government and the economy. The Tea Party has mythologized special interests and concentrated wealth into noble "job creators". But... these "noble job creators" don't use tax breaks to create jobs; they ship jobs overseas. They cut American jobs in favor of Asian sweat shop labor. They are job killers.)

The goal of the tea party: protect concentrated wealth from having to pay the fair share of taxes and submit to democratic controls. 

The tea party is two tiered.

Tier 1 - corporate funded leadership: Dick Army is one of the point men. He sits between the monopolists in charge of health insurance & energy and the disseminators of information - Talk Radio, blogosphere, FOX News. The disseminators are paid to scream socialism any time the power of the wealthy over government and the economy is threatened. Talk Radio's job is to convince America that the concentrated wealth and political power of corporations represents "freedom" or "the people" in their perennial struggle against socialism. They do this by constantly spewing tired anecdotes about evil government. Problem is: the corporations own government; therefore, they must find uneducated people and civil war re-enactors to support them - i.e., passionate patriots who are easily fooled.     

Tier 2: useful idiots. People who don't understand that the anti-government rhetoric is designed to prevent the serfs from exerting any control over the new special interest corporate state.


----------



## oreo (Jul 31, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> How many sub prime where written by entities with NO connection to the program?
> 
> 
> Most of them you silly person



And YOU did read your own linked article--didn't you?



> The Gramm-Leach-Bliley Act was signed into law by *President Bill Clinton* on *Nov. 12, 1999*. The Act provided an 18-month deadline for the adoption of implementing rules, but from 1999 until 2005, the rule-writing effort stalled repeatedly. On Oct. 13, 2006, President Bush signed into law the Regulatory Relief Act, which added the requirement that the Commission and the Board issue the proposed rules jointly, and seek the concurrence of the Office of the Comptroller of the Currency, the Office of Thrift Supervision, and the Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 31, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



willow, does the Affordable Care Act reduce Medicare benefits? NO it doesn't.

And you are accusing Democrats of cutting spending willow??? But, but, but...I thought Democrats only spend and tax!

The Affordable Care Act Does Not Cut Medicare Benefits

Health care reform does not cut Medicare benefits. In fact, health care reform expands Medicare coverage, by eliminating cost-sharing for preventive services, adding a yearly wellness visit, limiting some cost-sharing in private Medicare plans, and closing the Part D "Donut Hole." It also improves the solvency of the Medicare program itself. Reform does, however, change some Medicare payment policies. Some misstated reports of these changes have resulted in exaggerating public fear of cuts to Medicare benefits. This Alert summarizes the changes in certain Medicare payments in order to clarify that the Medicare reforms do not reduce Medicares guaranteed benefits.

The Affordable Care Act achieves savings in the Medicare program through a series of payment reforms, service delivery innovations, and increased efforts to reduce fraud, waste, and abuse.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
House Speaker John Boehners new budget proposal* would essentially require, as the price of raising the debt ceiling again early next year, a choice between deep cuts in the years immediately ahead in Social Security and Medicare benefits for current retirees, repeal of health reforms coverage expansions, or wholesale evisceration of basic assistance programs for vulnerable Americans.*

The plan is, thus, tantamount to a form of class warfare. *If enacted, it could well produce the greatest increase in poverty and hardship produced by any law in modern U.S. history.  *


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 31, 2011)

oreo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > How many sub prime where written by entities with NO connection to the program?
> ...



read my signature adn click the link in it


----------



## kaz (Jul 31, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I've asked you libbies over and over when the interest payments are $20 billion a month and tax revenue is $200 billion a month why we would default.  You haven't answered the question, you just repeated the lie as if you did.  Try again.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 31, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty silly.
> ...



Notice the bolded statement above...In my opinion, that is the reason obama does not want it passed.  If those few words were removed, i bet obama would pass it right away...or else the words changed to "raising the debt ceiling early 2013".   I believe obama doesn't want the earlier date because it would interfere with his campaigning, and it could look VERY bad on him again, and he doesn't want that when running for re-election.  I really believe this is a big reason he won't agree to it.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 31, 2011)

Caroljo said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



OMG! Are you for real?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



What do you dispute?


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 31, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Ironic as it is. Repubs attempted reform by adding regulation. 17 times by some reports.

Glad we could clear that up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Quoting Mr. Yeomans:
> 
> *"...it has become clear that many in the tea party are willing to inflict massive harm on the American people to obtain their political objective of a severely shrunken federal government."*
> 
> ...



Shrinking the federal government will benefit the American people.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

kaz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Not paying the interest on the debt is not the only way to default.  

You don't seem to understand what the term means.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



That Fannie and Freddie are private.
That Fannie and Freddie's problems are because the government left the private sector alone.
Why haven't the Dems who perpetrated the earnings fraud at Fannie been incarcerated yet?


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 31, 2011)

"Tea Party Terrorists."

The Tea Party has NEVER committed a terrorist act.

Geez...


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 31, 2011)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 
You ever hear of the CRA??


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 31, 2011)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



They were hired by the obama criminal regime.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Not paying interest on the debt _is_ the way to default on your debt.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Force banks to make bad loans.
Complain that banks aren't making enough bad loans.
After the crisis, complain that the banks lost too much money.
Raise capital requirements on the banks.
Complain that banks are now making too few loans.

The Dem playbook for the banks.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You should learn to read.  The last time you were talking about it I asked you if you ever read the actual statute?

Did you answer me?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 31, 2011)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Unlike you, I've actually read the CRA.  That makes your blather all the more amusing.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 31, 2011)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That caused the economic "collapse."


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 31, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yes I have read it but apparently you have no clue its been amended several times.

I have pointed out in several posts that the goddamn problem was with the amendments of 1992, 1994 and 1995.....

Community Reinvestment Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 31, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Good for you - apparently you missed the amendments.

What, did you read the fucking thing in 1977?


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 1, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Yea Nick, what sucks for you right wing turds is the CRA was not to blame for economy's crash. 

Is the Wall Street Journal 'credible' enough for you Monica?

Why are all you right wingers so fucking ignorant? EVERYTHING you believe is nothing but bullshit social propaganda spoon fed to you by the Fox News, right wing talking heads and every other mouthpiece for the elite. It is amazing you make it across the street without getting creamed...you don't even know your ass from a hole in the ground!

Here is what we DO know:

1) The financial crisis was not caused by low and middle income families buying a home. 

2) It was not caused by dead beat poor people. 

3) Fannie and Freddie were not to cause.

4) The Community Investment Act was not the culprit either.

The crisis was caused by private lending, to mostly upper middle class and the wealthy. ONLY 6% of of all the higher-priced loans were extended by CRA-covered lenders to lower-income borrowers or neighborhoods in their CRA assessment areas. The majority of those foreclosed on were wealthy and upper middle class, plus a large segment of buyers who were wealthy home flippers looking for a fast buck. They strategically walked away from their mortgages, leaving people who bought homes to live in with lower values on their house and neighborhood.

AND, what really sucks for the right wing propaganda of lies, all the way back to the late '90's there was one very outspoken and vocal critic of predatory lending practices, they even held protests at companies like Wells Fargo and Lehman Brothers...ACORN


WSJ - Feds Kroszner: Dont Blame CRA

WSJ - Feds Kroszner: Dont Blame CRA - The Sequel

Reuters - UPDATE 2-Lending to poor didn't spur crisis 

Don't Blame the Community Reinvestment Act

Business Insider - Here's Why Fannie And Freddie Are Not At Fault For The Housing Bubble

Center for Responsible Lending - CRA is not to Blame for the Mortgage Meltdown

Don't blame Fannie and Freddie

Private sector loans, not Fannie or Freddie, triggered crisis

ForeclosureS.com - ACORN - Progress in the Fight Against Predatory Lending

Acorn Led Financial Sector With Warnings on Lending

Biggest Defaulters on Mortgages Are the Rich

The Millionaire Foreclosure Club

Foreclosure double standard: Why the rich get away with defaulting

More Rich People Default On Mortgages

The rich bail faster on mortgages

Biggest Defaulters on Mortgages Are the Rich

Rich Borrowers More Likely to Default on Mortgage

Foreclosures & Walking Away: 60 Minutes Eyes an Epidemic

Speculation By Investors Largely Cause Of Foreclosure Crisis

How the Foreclosure Crisis Started: Investors, Speculators, Mortgage Fraud & Lax Lending Standards


"Eighty percent of Republicans are just Democrats that don't know what's going on"
Robert F. Kennedy Jr.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 1, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



"1) The financial crisis was not caused by low and middle income families buying a home"

You're right, the crisis strted when those buyers stopped paying their mortgages. 

"2) It was not caused by dead beat poor people"

That was the beginning of the crisis.

"3) Fannie and Freddie were not to cause"

Fannie and Freddie made the bubble bigger and will end up costing taxpayers hundreds of billions of dollars.

"4) The Community Investment Act was not the culprit either"

There was no single cause, but the CRA helped get the ball rolling and made it worse than it would have been otherwise.


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 1, 2011)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



I guess you are not old enough to read. So dogma, ignorance and parroting propaganda is all you are capable of...

Understood...


----------



## kaz (Aug 1, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Right, hence my question Einstein.  In bold above.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 1, 2011)

kaz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Heres this years breakdown



Government - Interest Expense on the Debt Outstanding


June 	$110,536,850,221.63
May 	$30,858,726,707.77
April 	$28,895,123,159.28
March 	$24,460,282,823.69
February 	$21,759,253,957.26
January 	$21,122,729,715.18
December 	$104,700,174,845.03
November 	$19,396,316,137.56
October 	$24,142,491,931.22
Fiscal Year Total 	$385,871,949,498.62


----------



## Patrick2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Members who want to read a careful analysis of how the leftwing created the financial crisis by meddling in the housing market should read this Cato Institute paper published in March 2011:

Fannie, Freddie, and the Subprime Mortgage Market | Mark A. Calabria | Cato Institute: Briefing Paper


----------

